# Ghost AMR 7500 2010 wenig gefahren, ohne Kratzer, Schönwetterbike



## Christian-K (20. Januar 2011)

GHOST AMR 7500 

Kaufdatum: 14. August 2010 Rahmengröße: 52 

Ich verkaufe hier mein top gepflegtes und nur kurz gefahrenes Schönwetter-Bike. Ich bin damit nie gestürzt und es ist auch nicht umgefallen. 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...hren,-ohne-kratzer,-schoenwetterbike/18762271


----------



## steve99 (21. Januar 2011)

Schönes Bike! Nur leider solltest Du den Preis nochmals überdenken.
Denn ich muss Dir leider mitteilen, dass das AMR 7500 incl. Versand bereits neu für 1.999,- Euro angeboten wird...

steve99


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian-K (21. Januar 2011)

Wäs wäre den ein realistischer und fairer Preis?


----------

